# New: Damasko DS30 Grey



## StufflerMike

Via newsletter and Facebook Damasko just announced to add a DS30 Grey to their portfolio.

"NEW in the DAMASKO range - the DS30 Grey. With its unobtrusive elegance the new timekeeper is the perfect companion on a lady's wrist as well as on a gentleman's wrist. The playful contrast between the grey face and the indexes overlaid with white special colour gives the impression of being a permanent classic.

Combined with the NEW leather rubber straps "Pink" and "Apricot" the DS30 Grey just as quickly becomes a fashion statement."


----------



## rubber_ducky

That shade of grey doesn’t help legibility but it’s a great looking watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

I kinda like it.


----------



## giantBOB

Interesting marketing to both men and women. I like the grey, and as Damasko shows it will be versatile for strap options. Another homer in!


----------



## RedViola

Not my kind of thing but this should come in as many variants as they can make. The DS30 is Damasko's little black dress, even when it's grey.


----------



## elbilo

Nice to see them expanding the DS30 line. Also nice to see Hirsch expanding their performance strap line.


----------



## urolex

I'm mixed on this

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf

The grey dial somehow muted the long minute markers. Nice.


----------



## eyeoftheliger

It's made it tougher to read but more colors will attract wider audience so I'm all for it


----------



## Dre

I almost wonder if this would look a tiny bit better if the date wheel was whitebackground / black text. The black background doesn't fit that great with everything else being white or light gray.


----------



## comstar

This would work for me if I customized it with a yellow seconds hand.


----------



## cottontop

I tried to like it, but I just can't. It looks like a black dial that has faded out because of exposure to the sun. But, I'm glad they are trying new things.
Joe


----------



## WatchMann

Hard to not sound biased, but quite beautiful in person.


----------



## Lu..

I just noticed the grey in their website....is submarine steel as scratch resistant as the ice hardened steel?


----------



## StufflerMike

Lu.. said:


> I just noticed the grey in their website....is submarine steel as scratch resistant as the ice hardened steel?


Damasko hardens the surface of the submarine steel they use. The case is not hardened through and through though. That being said, the surface hardness of a kolsterized austenitic stainless steel (submarine steel for example) is between 1000 and 1200 Vickers (HV).


----------



## GreatScott

Keeping that black date window is awful. Looks like Mr. Peanuts monocle.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

I disagree, I think it creates a nice contrast for very clear reading, and matches well with the dark anthracite strap, and inner portion of the hands. 

Update: we were informed today a white date can be ordered if preferred.


----------



## watchesinnature

Love the shade of grey but agreeing that it does affect legibility. Maybe adding a black edge to the hands might help? Or just make it a darker shade of grey?


----------



## StufflerMike

Update Update Update

Isabella just sent me an email:

Damasko listened to their customers. Damasko now offers the DS30 Grey with a date disc in........guess.......grey.

Damasko also offers a white one.










Such a customized dial asks a surcharge of €25 and this special watch will be not returnable.


----------



## StufflerMike

Some pics I took during my last visit in Barbing


----------



## chiron93

So the white date disk can be custom ordered for other dial colors also?
Like white date disk on black dial?
(Saw the picture in the ds30 bracelet post)


----------



## WatchMann

Yes it can


----------



## pdsf

StufflerMike said:


> Update Update Update
> 
> Isabella just sent me an email:
> 
> Damasko listened to their customers. Damasko now offers the DS30 Grey with a date disc in........guess.......grey.
> 
> Damasko also offers a white one.
> 
> View attachment 15518132
> 
> 
> Such a customized dial asks a surcharge of €25 and this special watch will be not returnable.


It's great to hear of such response! While "22" is shown on the white disk and "1" and "18" are shown on the black, numerals look to be of different fonts. I could be wrong, of course.

The new release of the bracelet makes this one even harder to resist!


----------



## tacit

It looks nice, but I have to say some black edges to the hand-set would really help the hands stand out in a field of white on the dial. One day I'll strike a chord with a Damasko design that I like. I have wanted to purchase a Damasko for quite some time, but haven't resonated with the dials / hands despite wanting them for the case.


----------



## kritameth

This on the new bracelet is a killer combo. Hope to get over my current bling phase and back into Damasko, and Sinn for that matter, one day soon.


----------



## capedavenger

StufflerMike said:


> Update Update Update
> 
> Isabella just sent me an email:
> 
> Damasko listened to their customers. Damasko now offers the DS30 Grey with a date disc in........guess.......grey.


Any pictures of the grey date disc?


----------



## WatchMann

capedavenger said:


> Any pictures of the grey date disc?


Please check further up this thread it has been posted a few times.


----------



## capedavenger

WatchMann said:


> Please check further up this thread it has been posted a few times.





StufflerMike said:


> Update Update Update
> 
> Isabella just sent me an email:
> 
> Damasko listened to their customers. Damasko now offers the DS30 Grey with a date disc in........guess.......grey.
> 
> Damasko also offers a white one.
> 
> View attachment 15518132
> 
> 
> Such a customized dial asks a surcharge of €25 and this special watch will be not returnable.


Mike said there would be a grey date disc and a white date disc. I see pictures of the white date disc. I would like to see the grey date disc.


----------



## mijodonn

Not for me but cheers to those who like it.


----------



## StufflerMike

capedavenger said:


> Mike said there would be a grey date disc and a white date disc. I see pictures of the white date disc. I would like to see the grey date disc.


Drop Damasko an e-mail. Maybe they are willing to share a pic with you.


----------



## Lucky 13

I dig it. Would look great on any strap you can throw on it, which would probably be fun. I think I'm still angling towards an Ocean Blue one though. Hmmmmm...

Thanks for the pictures above!


----------



## OnTheRoad99

I have not seen too many real world photos of the DS30 grey dial so I thought I would post one of my just received watch. It is a great looking watch... far better looking in the metal than in photos. It's a more subtle look than the black dial DS30, while maintaining virtually all the legibility Damasko dials are renowned for. I think this watch would work perfectly for business dress, with the dress watch sub 10mm thickness and it's low key grey dial. I know it's an overused phrase, but this is truly a beach to boardroom watch.

A huge shoutout and thanks to Marc from Long Island Watch for his fantastic service. I highly recommend his best in class buying experience!


----------



## chiron93

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have not seen too many real world photos of the DS30 grey dial so I thought I would post one of my just received watch. It is a great looking watch... far better looking in the metal than in photos. It's a more subtle look than the black dial DS30, while maintaining virtually all the legibility Damasko dials are renowned for. I think this watch would work perfectly for business dress, with the dress watch sub 10mm thickness and it's low key grey dial. I know it's an overused phrase, but this is truly a beach to boardroom watch.
> 
> A huge shoutout and thanks to Marc from Long Island Watch for his fantastic service. I highly recommend his best in class buying experience!


Very nice~! Thanks for the picture.

Any chance you bought the bracelet with it? If yes, how is it?


----------



## OnTheRoad99

chiron93 said:


> Very nice~! Thanks for the picture.
> 
> Any chance you bought the bracelet with it? If yes, how is it?


I have a bunch of watches with bracelets so just got this on the strap, which by the way is excellent. I'm not exactly sure what the band is made of, but it seems like some sort of treated (and probably water resistant) leather. It's thick and compliant requiring no break in and the anthracite color perfectly matches the watch. The Damasko bracelets look excellent and Mike Stuffler's photos of the grey DS30 look great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_mvmt

OnTheRoad99 said:


> I have not seen too many real world photos of the DS30 grey dial so I thought I would post one of my just received watch. It is a great looking watch... far better looking in the metal than in photos. It's a more subtle look than the black dial DS30, while maintaining virtually all the legibility Damasko dials are renowned for. I think this watch would work perfectly for business dress, with the dress watch sub 10mm thickness and it's low key grey dial. I know it's an overused phrase, but this is truly a beach to boardroom watch.
> 
> A huge shoutout and thanks to Marc from Long Island Watch for his fantastic service. I highly recommend his best in class buying experience!


Looking fire! Really like that strap over the older one as well.


----------



## Skoghen

Hopefully they release a grey DK30 as well now that the DS line is out of production. 

Does anyone know what strap is on the grey DS30? Like the look of it.


----------



## Mistertaz

I love the grey dial with the white date disc! A much more casual and versatile option than the usual “tool watch” vibe.


----------



## 1234tuba

Mistertaz said:


> I love the grey dial with the white date disc! A much more casual and versatile option than the usual "tool watch" vibe.


Yes! I saw a pic of this and couldn't find it again for the life of me. Agreed the grey with black disc looks a little dressier than I prefer but with the white, it just looks like a great balance of the two. I've thought about the white disc with the black dial, too


----------



## StufflerMike

watch111 said:


> Congratulations...


WOW, 44 superfluous speed posts and no moderator deleted your nonsense ?


----------



## Nocam

Here's mine with the grey date wheel and wind up hands - shoutout to Greg at Watchmann, excellent experience!


----------



## Jabar Braverman

None. Light grey is an underrated watch color. I would probably buy more watches with dials this color if they made them.

What does "white special color" mean from the announcement? Assume that's a translation issue. Does that mean lume, or is there some especially bright white here to make it visible on the light grey dial?


----------



## GBNova

Nocam said:


> Here's mine with the grey date wheel and wind up hands - shoutout to Greg at Watchmann, excellent experience!
> 
> View attachment 15913916


Did Greg mod that for you with new hands and a new date wheel?


----------



## WatchMann

GBNova said:


> Did Greg mod that for you with new hands and a new date wheel?


This was a special order from Germany.


----------



## kritameth

Nocam said:


> Here's mine with the grey date wheel and wind up hands - shoutout to Greg at Watchmann, excellent experience!
> 
> View attachment 15913916


Killer configuration!


----------

